# Realistic Eyeballs



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a quick tutorial on how to make some realistic eyeballs. After a while I won't be able to update this thread with lessons learned so please go to my album for the latest corrections and updates: Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Tutorial: Realistic Eyeballs













This all started because I needed an eye color that I couldn't find available on the web so I made my own. Since I was in Photoshop, I made 90 more. heh. Okay, here goes the tut.... get your wine out 
















_The Skeleton Store sells these nifty clear eyeballs. Here's a picture of them inside a skull and a link to the website where you can get them. They are $4 a pair: Pair of Blue Eyeballs at Skeleton Store | Plastic Skulls and Bones, Skeleton Props_
















_Unfortunately, the color is wrong for the prop I was building. Fiddling around with it, I made a neat discovery. The pupil pops out. Cool!_

_On the back of the pupil is the painted-on blue iris. So, I carefully scratched it off trying not to scratch the clear plastic._

















_So, off to Photoshop I went. I made a High Resolution .jpg file of 90 normal and monster eyes. They are a collection of human, reptile, bird, fish, mammal and custom weird ones (monster) I found and compiled from taxidermy sites and other pictures of pupils on the web (credit to Eye Makers for some of them). The available file size is a perfect fit for the inside of the pupil on the Skeleton Store eyes. If you want them bigger than that, I still have the original Photoshop file so I could send you the file of just the eye you want and you could resize it yourself._

_If you have a web site and can put up 'Terra's Halloween Eyes .jpg' on the internet in it's full resolution and size, that would be GREAT!  I will link your site to this tutorial. EDIT: Whoo Hoo!!!! Thanks to Larry you can now download the file: _

_http://www.halloweenforum.com/special/TerrasHalloweenEyes.jpg_

















_Here you can see the cornea sitting over one of the pupils on the paper. The eye on the left is the original pupil that came with the eye. _

_You will also notice that I painted the white of the eye. Further in this tutorial I explain how I did that._





_Continued next post......_





_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_I am using the very light green/white eye for the prop I am building. Cut the pupils out of the printed sheet of paper. I took a Sharpie and rimmed the outside edge of the pupils to give it a dark ring. The model I am basing my prop on had that dark ring on her light eyes. I think it looks pretty good. Place the cut-out pupils into the hole in the eye and pop the cornea back in place. _

_For my eyes, the cornea didn't quite reset back in place and so I didn't trust that they were gonna stay in there. I got out some of my thinned clear gloss medium paint and carefully painted a rim of the gloss paint around the edge of the cornea and the white of the eye to hold it in place. I guess you could try glue too. I was afraid of doing that in case it hazed out the cornea._

_This picture also shows the final paint job I did to get the clear part of the eyes more white and more shiny._















_For giggles, I put a few of my 'Halloween Eyes' in the eyeballs._














_The scale of the eyeball is slightly bigger than my own eye._














_I can see!_













_Okay, if you want to paint the clear part of the eyeball to a realistic white color, mix white acrylic paint with gloss medium and a little water. Do about three coats. You want the paint to add subsequent translucent coats of white to keep that 'jelly' look to the eye._














_With a thin brush, I painted in some blood red color for the veins._














_There is a yellow cast to an eye so I mixed a very translucent blend of yellow and white and painted it from the back to the front but not going all the way to the pupil. _

_Then using just your gloss medium thinned with some water, do about three coats of clear to give your eyeball a wet look._

_Thanks for looking at my tutorial. Now, go have some wine!_




_._


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice work terra,very helpful.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, much better colors and texture than the other pupils. I love 'em. I'd love to put them under the Resources link on my site. Ill send you a pm.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Oooo....this might be exactly what I need! What's the (approximate) diameter of the eyeball?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you Nightride! I sent it off to you   

Mr. Chicken, they are 1" in diameter.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

These are just gorgeous! Beautiful work and thanks so much for making them!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you to those that offered to post my .jpg picture. I found if I saved it to my files and then brought it up in my picture viewer and then printed it, it came out the correct size _(fills a whole sheet of paper)._ If I just printed it from looking at it on the internet it was too big. Dunno why, these things confuse me. 

Here's the link and thanks http://www.halloweenforum.com/special/TerrasHalloweenEyes.jpg


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

That is amazing. I added it to the forum also:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/special/TerrasHalloweenEyes.jpg


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've seen the clear blue eyes in the past and passed on them because they weren't what I was looking for. Now after seeing what you did, I'm seeing the possibilities in a new light. Beautiful job as always. Thanks for making the high res images available too. Great tutorial.


----------



## Raised by Wolves (Apr 16, 2009)

Great Info!!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweet!!! Great TUT.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Another great tutorial...
Thanks Terra!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone. You are the best


----------



## 1971Mach351 (Aug 29, 2008)

absolutely amazing Terra, you inspire me to take on more and more great projects.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks '71.




I was asked in a PM if the light from an LED would emit through the eyeball. I thought to myself, _"Good question!"_ So, here are the results:










In the first picture you will see the little prop I used that had some LEDS in it _(was the only LED I could get my hand on). _The second picture shows that the light shows the eyeball off well and enough light goes through the eye itself to make the eyeball glow red.















I was curious to see how much light emitted through the eyeball itself. So, I wrapped it up in cloth so no light would go through the sides. Glows pretty good_ _

The back of mine is painted so if you cut out a little hole in the back I bet it would put out a whole lot more light, by the way.


_._


----------



## DawnDead (Jun 20, 2008)

Terra, your work is always amazing!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Suuure... make a bunch of much better looking iris prints available right *after* I make a couple of eyes!

Guess I call them practice and print out yours!

Thanks, T!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's another set of iris images that everyone can use that I made and am posting with Terra's permission:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love the the slit one!!! *Eeeeevil.*



Sorry Lurks..... heh, heh 



.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Terra said:


> Love the the slit one!!! *Eeeeevil.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again Terra


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

so how big is the iris print each pupil?becuase it does seem to be the right size when I saved it.?maybe just looks that way.also monsterguts has some eyes there That i was thinking of getting are they the same?anyone know.and I love those grey colored eyes.thanks terra.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> so how big is the iris print each pupil?becuase it does seem to be the right size when I saved it.?maybe just looks that way.also monsterguts has some eyes there That i was thinking of getting are they the same?anyone know.and I love those grey colored eyes.thanks terra.


The printed out pupils are 13 mm_ (9/16")_ diameter. I looked at Monster Guts and all I found were the eyeball blanks so they are not the same. Thanks for the kudos daddywoofdog


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

TERRA there is a web page called RENDEROSITY.com that if for 3D artist and if you click on the FREESTUFF button along the top of the page below the banner (note don't click on the dropdown list) just click on the FREESTUFF again. Then do a search for eyes There are different EYE designs there I'll look back through my (grab) files (LOL) and see what I have from there. everything from robot eyes to dragon fire filled eyes.

http://www.renderosity.com/mod/free...er_units=day&username=&section_selector[0]=-1


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

TNBrad said:


> TERRA there is a web page called RENDEROSITY.com that if for 3D artist and if you click on the FREESTUFF button along the top of the page below the banner (note don't click on the dropdown list) just click on the FREESTUFF again. Then do a search for eyes There are different EYE designs there I'll look back through my (grab) files (LOL) and see what I have from there. everything from robot eyes to dragon fire filled eyes.
> 
> http://www.renderosity.com/mod/free...er_units=day&username=&section_selector[0]=-1


I poked around that site and it looks really good. Unfortunately to look at the 'freestuff' I have to become a member. I can't do that right now. Could you make up a file with the eyeballs? It would be a great asset to this thread


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

all ready started on that lol and to be a member is free yes??


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

TNBrad said:


> all ready started on that lol and to be a member is free yes??


Yeah but they were asking _a lot_ of questions and it looked more involved than I wanted to get into.

Can't wait to see your eyeballs. It's gonna be great to have lots to choose from.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you Terra ...just used your iris template... !


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

Did that file ever get made?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, it is here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/special/TerrasHalloweenEyes.jpg

and...

Here: http://home.comcast.net/~uk_teejay/guestfiles/terras_halloween_eyes.jpg


----------



## Brother Grim (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh I have your file Terra lol, I was wondering if TNBrad finished his as well. One can never have too many eyes lol


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Terra! I've read your tutorial more than once!! It ROCKS! BTW...I LOVE your template. That's what I"ve been using for the pupils. Trust me people...it's the ONLY template I've found on the 'net with creepy eyes!

However, I'm not working with large eyes, I'm using small baby doll eyes (pupils at 8 mm or approx 3/8" or less). I have to make my own eyeball out of clay, bake it, apply the pupil, then build up the cornea. Maybe I'm making it too hard, but here is one of the sites I've been looking at for ideas.

http://www.dollmakersdream.com/make-realistic-doll-eyes-aimee1.html

She uses "liquid Fimo" for the pupil but I can't find anything like that around here. I'm just looking for alternatives. Thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

serpensphile said:


> Thanks Terra! I've read your tutorial more than once!! It ROCKS! BTW...I LOVE your template. That's what I"ve been using for the pupils. Trust me people...it's the ONLY template I've found on the 'net with creepy eyes!
> 
> However, I'm not working with large eyes, I'm using small baby doll eyes (pupils at 8 mm or approx 3/8" or less). I have to make my own eyeball out of clay, bake it, apply the pupil, then build up the cornea. Maybe I'm making it too hard, but here is one of the sites I've been looking at for ideas.
> 
> ...


Awesome tutorial for those doll eyes and that Liquid Fimo stuff looks like a neat crafter's item just to have on hand. I did find it at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Fimo-Liquid-Decorating-Gel/dp/B002PNNJ9Y


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

I saw that too Terra, but for $16 for 4 oz, it just seemed a bit pricey so I was trying to find a cheaper alternative. You know how cheap us Haunters can be!!!  

Looks like I'm going to have to bite it and spend some money. 

Thanks!

Update: I just found this at Jerry's Art-o-rama and we have one here in Raleigh! 

http://www.jerrysartarama.com/disco...re-and-pottery/casting-resin-and-catalyst.htm


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's not the same stuff. That's the same stuff you use with EasyCast - you need a catalyst also.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep, they sure look like the real thing!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

That's right Terra. The Fimo and Translucent Liquid Sculpey are liquid polymer clays that have to be heated while the Castin Clear or EasyCast resins require a catalyst. I'm just going to have to pick one and go with it. The resins (I can get 16 oz for around $19) would be the best buy (I have other projects I could use it for) but the mixing might introduce bubbles. 

I think I'm going to try to find the liquid Fimo.


----------



## AmyCopp20 (Oct 20, 2011)

they sure look like the real thing


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Joann and Michaels have Liquid Sculpey for about $7... take a coupon! No clue how it compares to Liquid Fimo as far as transparency and gloss, though.


----------



## tkguess (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for providing the eye prints and showing your how to. Wonderful!


----------



## Hauntityourself (May 17, 2010)

Those eyeballs look awesome!! I like the blue and red veins. Looks very realistic! Here's a tutorial we did using yarn for the bloodshot effect. Check it out and let us know what you think!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

tkguess said:


> Thank you so much for providing the eye prints and showing your how to. Wonderful!


No problem and thanks.



Hauntityourself said:


> Those eyeballs look awesome!! I like the blue and red veins. Looks very realistic! Here's a tutorial we did using yarn for the bloodshot effect. Check it out and let us know what you think!


Love your idea a lot. Makes it that much simpler. Don't you just love simple, elegant solutions that almost work magic?


----------



## tiffanymartinbrown (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't seem to download the Halloween Eyes sheet. Any suggestions?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

tiffanymartinbrown said:


> I can't seem to download the Halloween Eyes sheet. Any suggestions?


I will try to get that fixed ASAP for you. Another idea is to pm me your email address and I'll zip that off to you.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright! The link is all fixed now: http://www.halloweenforum.com/special/TerrasHalloweenEyes.jpg


----------

